# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  علويه الحشريه 5

## الشمشار

*لم تتجاوز الساعه الثامنه صباحا عندما سمعت نوال صراخ ام الحسين جارتها وهي تولول 
نوال 
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب علي الكجم مات 
صاحت نوال هذه الصيحه ولفحت توبها وجرت عكس (ما عكس الهواء ) عكس مصدر الصوت لتوصل الشمار حار لعلويه 
هههههههه بسم الله 
الاندفاع نساني اسلم عليكم سلامات  بعد غيبه كم يوم لظروف العمل وهههههههههه اسباب تانيه وده الجزء الخامس من علويه الحشريه اتمني ينال رضاكم اكتبه اليوم واهديه لاخت عزيزه تستمتع بعلويه الحشريه ومشاكلها وتنتظر جديدها واهديه ايضا لكل الجميلين في هذا المنتدي 
نواصل 
مع نوال التي طرقت باب منزل علويه الحشريه وهي تصيييييييييح 
نوال
علويه هووووي الكجم مات 
اتتها علويه نصف النائمه وطوالي هاجت فيها 
مايموت الكجم كان مات تكوركي من الصباح ونفسك قايم 
الكجم اصلو بصرف المرتب ولا بلعب الكوره ولا عرس امبارح ولا ولادو صغار 
الكجم كجم متين ؟ 
تفأجات نوال برده فعل علويه الغير متوقعه واخذت تضرب اخماس في اسداس وتبلع في ريقها
نواصل بعدين



*

----------


## الشمشار

*نوال 
سجم خشمي ياعلويه اقول ليك الكجم مات انتي الكجم ماعرفتي ؟؟؟؟
علويه 
والكجم كمان داير لي عرفه اقعدي النشرب الشاي وارسل لي منينه المشاطه تجي تمشط لي شعري  وبعد داك نمشي نبكي معاهم بكايا نايص زيهم 
نوال 
كر علي ياعلويه انتي مالك الليله ؟ 
(نوال ما ناقشه انو الكجم ده كان جكس علويه الزمان وتزوج ام الحسين وترك علويه تتوضئ بدون مويه زي مابقولو ) 
عشان كده علويه اصبحت عندها عقده من الرجال وكجنت الكجم ده ومابتحب تسمع سيرتو 
(مرات الريده الكتيره بتقلب عداوه في الاخر )
جات منينه لتمشيط ماتبقي من شعرات علويه التي تمعطت بفعل كتره المشاكل 
وبما انو المشاط بياخد زمن منينه خلصت علي الساعه 12 الوقت داك كان الكجم اندفن  ليهو ساعتين ونص 
فجأه انخرطت علويه في بكاء حار مما اثار استغراب نوال ومنينه لكن انا ما مستغرب 
الحب ما بتنسي 
علي سيره النسيان انا نسيت افطر افطر واجيكم 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*نوال 
مالك ياعلويه 
كرر علي ياالكجم ياحليلك وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
من اللون بتكونو عرفتو الكبت الجرسه دي منو ياها علويه 
اغمي علي علويه التي كانت متماسكه الا ان الحب الكبير في دواخلها للكجم رغم خيانته ليها وتركها تتغلب علي مشاعر الكراهيه التي اودت لان تتقبل خبر وفاته بصبر تحسد عليه 
نوال ومنينه سكلبن 
وحملو علويه رغم ضخامه جثتها الي المستشفي 
وفي المستشفي عينك ما تشوف الا النور 
بت الريسبشن ابت تديهم تذكره ونوال التحمت معها في عراك شديد 
والمدير الطبي جايب ملوحه المره دي والضبان كتييييييييييييير 
والعساكر لسه عند ست الشاي 
وبتاعين الاورنيش حايمين جوه المستشفي 
والكدايس تتقدل جوه العنابر 
وعلويه بين الموت والحياه والدكاتره عندهم اضرااااااااااااااااب 
وانا ذاتي مضرب وبكمل ليكم بكره
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاهاهاهاهاها
انت يا معاوية لسه حركاتك دي بعد ما اتربطه ما خليتها لسه في انتظارك يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

نوال 
سجم خشمي ياعلويه اقول ليك الكجم مات انتي الكجم ماعرفتي ؟؟؟؟
علويه 
والكجم كمان داير لي عرفه اقعدي النشرب الشاي وارسل لي منينه المشاطه تجي تمشط لي شعري وبعد داك نمشي نبكي معاهم بكايا نايص زيهم 
نوال 
كر علي ياعلويه انتي مالك الليله ؟ 
(نوال ما ناقشه انو الكجم ده كان جكس علويه الزمان وتزوج ام الحسين وترك علويه تتوضئ بدون مويه زي مابقولو ) 
عشان كده علويه اصبحت عندها عقده من الرجال وكجنت الكجم ده ومابتحب تسمع سيرتو 
(مرات الريده الكتيره بتقلب عداوه في الاخر )
جات منينه لتمشيط ماتبقي من شعرات علويه التي تمعطت بفعل كتره المشاكل 
وبما انو المشاط بياخد زمن منينه خلصت علي الساعه 12 الوقت داك كان الكجم اندفن ليهو ساعتين ونص 
فجأه انخرطت علويه في بكاء حار مما اثار استغراب نوال ومنينه لكن انا ما مستغرب 
الحب ما بتنسي 
علي سيره النسيان انا نسيت افطر افطر واجيكم 



 


لاكين يا معاوية فطورك ما عينة . . . فطور 24 ساعة !!!!!!!
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*واصل ياشمشار

دا الذ بوست
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*سلامات 
اولا اعتذر عن  عدم تمكني من تكمله البوست نسبه لظروف صحيه قاهره 
ومشتاق ليكم والله بعد غيبه يومين 
واعدكم انو الليله البوست حيكتمل ان شاء الله واشكر كل من مر علي البوست وعلق 


نواصل 

يادكتور عندها شنو ؟؟؟؟
قالت نوال هذه العباره للدكتور والدكتوره الذين خرجو  للتو من غرفه علويه 
الدكتور 
كويسه بس عندها انهيار عصبي نتيجه صدمه قويه 
نوال 
والصدمه جاتها من وين ؟ 
(نوال دي غبيه ولا شنو ؟) 
لم يجاوبها الدكتور ومضي لحال سبيله 
دلفت نوال لغرفه علويه وهي تطنطن 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الله يستر علويه خلاص خرتت صواميل 
((مصطلح خرتت صواميل يعني جنت وفي ناس يقولو ليك فط سطر قبل ان تواكب هذه المقوله العولمه وبقت طاشي او طاشه شبكه ))
الجن اليركب قربو في اضنيك انا جنيت الجن المايداويهو بعشر 
مادايره اجتهاد عشان تعرفو انو علويه فاقت واظااااهر من لون الخط منو البيتكلم 
نوال 
علويه ...........
قاطعتها علويه 
عله ما تنداوي وكيه ما تبري 
انا مجنونه يانوال 

نوال 
انا ماقصدت 
علويه 
يقصدك المرض المايعالجو القرض 
طيري من وشي ولا ............ 
نوال تاني انتظرت     جرت جري 
نواصل هسي 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ربنا يديك العافية يا معاوية و في انتظارك
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*خرجت علويه من المستشفي واصرت ان تذهب لقبر الكجم 
ههههههههه وقوف علي الاطلال وكده ومن سوء حظ علويه وهي واقف قباله القبر  اتت زينب الوداعيه بجوار المقابر فذهبت لام الحسين ووصلت ليها الشمار وقتي 
فارت الحله وهاجت بفعل قدوم بنات المرحوم الكجم لمنزل علويه واشتبكن معها في قتال حار وعلويه طبعا عفيه ومتعوده علي المشاكل دورت ضرب في بنات الكجم لامن قالو بس  فلم يجدن غير ان يحرضن اطفال الحله بالجري وراء علويه وهم يصيحون 
جنت جنت جنت جنت 

واخذت شائعه جن علويه  حيزا كبيرا من اهتمامات ناس الحله البعض ينفي والبعض يؤكد 
لكن 
هناك من سعي بخبث لتأكيد هذه الصفه في علويه واصبحت علويه اسيره منزلها قلبها يتفطر حزنا علي الكجم  الحبيب الخائن وتلعن الحله وشائعاتها التي لاتنتهي ولن تنتهي 
نقطه سطر اول 
الاشاعه في الزمن ده الناس بقو يصدقوها 
نقطه سطر تاني 
الناس بقت تلجأ لاساليب قذره عشان تحقق اهدافه 
نقطه سطر تالت  
رغم الحزن تظل علويه علويه وجايه راجعه قريب في علويه 6
نقطه سطر بره الموضوع 
اترقبو قصه سعديه ام عين ناريه قريبا 
نقطه اخر سطر 
اقفلو الكتاب القصه انتهت 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم يامعاويه والله مبالغه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هاهاهاهاهاها
انت يا معاوية لسه حركاتك دي بعد ما اتربطه ما خليتها لسه في انتظارك يا غالي



من خلا حركاتو برك وانبرش لي مراتو ههههههههه 
عجبكو ده مثلي براي هههههه
لا يا اخوي المره ذاته زي علويه هههه منور يارائع 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*حمد لله علي نهاية بوستك العجيب ده
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

لاكين يا معاوية فطورك ما عينة . . . فطور 24 ساعة !!!!!!!



والله ياباشا كانت ظروف شغل بعد داك مرض امس القريبه دي كنت راقد في الحوادث لكن هسي تمام 
تسلم الحوشابي 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

واصل ياشمشار

دا الذ بوست



جدا ياباشا انت تأمر امر ياغالي 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*كفاره والف سلامه ليك وانشاء الله اجر وعافيه
تخريمه
ياعجبكو صحبك من الخطوبه بقي يمشي الحوادث هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ربنا يديك العافية يا معاوية و في انتظارك



منور يا فخيم 
ليك وحشه خش الفيس 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم يامعاويه والله مبالغه



مشكوووووووور مرتضي الجميل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

كفاره والف سلامه ليك وانشاء الله اجر وعافيه
تخريمه
ياعجبكو صحبك من الخطوبه بقي يمشي الحوادث هههههههه



ههههههههههههه يعني كان عرفت انها عيت الخميس وانا عييت الجمعه كان عملت شنو ؟؟؟؟
الله يحلني من ثنائي العزابه ديل ههههههههه 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

كفاره والف سلامه ليك وانشاء الله اجر وعافيه
تخريمه
ياعجبكو صحبك من الخطوبه بقي يمشي الحوادث هههههههه




و الله يا قريبي صحبك بقي من بدري بتاع حوداث الله يستر عليه بعد العرس هاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
القلوب عند بعضيها يامعاويه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

و الله يا قريبي صحبك بقي من بدري بتاع حوداث الله يستر عليه بعد العرس هاهاهاهاها



اهاااااااااااااا 
ده كلام وين ده 
ههههههههه عرس ولاتوم اند جيري 
مالك داير تخوفني واحد من المتزوجين يجي يفتينا 
*

----------


## مناوي

*   كفارة وسلامتك ،،، اجر وعافية يا حبيب 
بس دقست برااااااك العزابه ديل عيبهم لي !! 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
القلوب عند بعضيها يامعاويه



لازم طبعا هههههههههه
خش الفيس ضيفني 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

   كفارة وسلامتك ،،، اجر وعافية يا حبيب 
بس دقست برااااااك العزابه ديل عيبهم لي !! 



اوووووووه مناوي زعيم زعماء العزابه 
الله يسلمك ياغالي 
لالا الحب والارتباط احلي ماشفت الحب جرس علويه كيف وغيرها كمان ههههههه 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

اوووووووه مناوي زعيم زعماء العزابه 
الله يسلمك ياغالي 
لالا الحب والارتباط احلي ماشفت الحب جرس علويه كيف وغيرها كمان ههههههه 



 


طوالي بقيتني زعيم من دون اي مقدمات ،،، :mdry: 
العزابه ديل بي مديرهم والله كان سمعك ،، ياهو الطردني من ال... 
اعمل حسابك من الريس عجبكو 
              هههههه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

منور يا فخيم 
ليك وحشه خش الفيس 



و الله فترت من حكاية النت بالتلفون بس اوعدك اليوم حاعمل المستحيل عشان اخش بالكمبيوتر ‏‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

طوالي بقيتني زعيم من دون اي مقدمات ،،، :mdry: 
العزابه ديل بي مديرهم والله كان سمعك ،، ياهو الطردني من ال... 
اعمل حسابك من الريس عجبكو 
              هههههه



ههههههههه الفتنه مقصوده عشان انت وعجبكو ذاتكم تلمو في نصفكم الحلو هههههه عقبالكم يارائعين 
العرس ما الحوادث ههههههههه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

و الله فترت من حكاية النت بالتلفون بس اوعدك اليوم حاعمل المستحيل عشان اخش بالكمبيوتر ‏‎
‎



في الانتظار علي الفيس 
الحلوين كلكم ضيفوني في الفيس بكون سعيد لامن اتعرف عليكم عن قرب الاكاونت بعد اذن الاداره معاوية قمر الشريف 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

طوالي بقيتني زعيم من دون اي مقدمات ،،، :mdry: 
العزابه ديل بي مديرهم والله كان سمعك ،، ياهو الطردني من ال... 
اعمل حسابك من الريس عجبكو 
              هههههه




هوي معاوية وكت قال انت الزعيم معناها انت الزعيم و انا مجرد عزابي مسكين
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*  اركز يا راجل ،،،، بطاقاتنا بتاعت العزابه العملها منو ... ههههههههههه
*

----------

